# Favorite weapon?



## CrimsonWhite

I'd like to know what everybody's favorite firearm is. I'll make it easy and separate by category.

revolver
automatic
rifle
shotgun

My choices:

revolver- Colt Python .357 mag
automatic- Kimber Custom TLE II
rifle- Remington 700 BDL custom, chambered in 30-06
shotgun- Remington 870 Wingmaster

These are my favorites. The only one I don't own is the Python.


----------



## ErikViking

My favourite weapon:
My mind.

My favorite firearm I guess would be:
H&K G3 (Caliber: 7,62x51 mm NATO / .308 Winchester)

Now *what * are you going to do with this information? 

Edit: 
I think weapons are tools. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

ErikViking said:
			
		

> Now *what * are you going to do with this information?



Nothing, I was just curious.


----------



## GotZoom

My weapon of choice when I carried and used one was a Glock 19.


----------



## 5stringJeff

I don't know enough about revolvers to have a favorite.

Fav pistol I've ever shot was an H&K .45.

Fav rifle so far has been the M-16.

Fav shotgun... I've actually never shot one, though I bought one a few months ago.  It's a Remingtion 12 gauge.

The most fun thing I've ever shot, though, was a .50 cal muzzle loader.  Freakin' awesome!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

[In my best "Simpson's comic book guy" voice]

I choose the +3 enchanted mace.


----------



## no1tovote4

GotZoom said:
			
		

> My weapon of choice when I carried and used one was a Glock 19.




I like my Glock 22.


----------



## jon_forward

revolver  Browning semi 22, 
automatic near owned
rifle 7mm mauser...coyote hunting in Iowa
shotgun pistol grip 410 pump, fun lil thing but it still makes that universal click-click sound all languages know is a shell entering camber.
      That said I believe that the most powerful WEAPON anyone has is their VOICE.


----------



## Semper Fi

Springfield GI .45, model 1911.

I'm a fan of the Glock 19, just sucks that it's a 9mm


----------



## Gunny

Semper Fi said:


> Springfield GI .45, model 1911.
> 
> I'm a fan of the Glock 19, just sucks that it's a 9mm



Okay, so explain your preference to the M1911A1, to include why you prefer .45 over 9mm.


----------



## pegwinn

onthefence said:


> I'd like to know what everybody's favorite firearm is. I'll make it easy and separate by category.
> 
> revolver  None
> automatic  Colt 45 or Beretta 9mm
> rifle Barret M82 series
> shotgun Any 12 gauge pump will do fine
> 
> My choices:
> 
> revolver- Colt Python .357 mag
> automatic- Kimber Custom TLE II
> rifle- Remington 700 BDL custom, chambered in 30-06
> shotgun- Remington 870 Wingmaster
> 
> These are my favorites. The only one I don't own is the Python.



Cool thread


----------



## Semper Fi

GunnyL said:


> Okay, so explain your preference to the M1911A1, to include why you prefer .45 over 9mm.



I like the M1911A1 because it is an American made, powerful handgun, rich with history, what with WWII, Korea, Vietnam, and then some. That and it feels nice in my hand.

I prefer .45 over 9mm because of stopping power and, well, power in general. The only downside is that .45 rounds probably cost more than 9mm (I dont know, Im not old enough to buy bullets).


----------



## glockmail

onthefence said:


> I'd like to know what everybody's favorite firearm is. I'll make it easy and separate by category.
> 
> revolver
> automatic
> rifle
> shotgun
> 
> ......



Since the thread title is "weapon" I'll respond with that in mind.

I think a revolver is outdated as a weapon, ever since 1911.

Glock 27., chambered in .40 S&W. These have nearly the stopping power of a .45 but allow a smaller, lighter gun with less recoil, and therefore, accuracy. Two pre-frags in the magazine, followed by hollow points. The theory here is that te plastic pints won't (hopefully) go through a wall and kill on of your own, and after two rounds all hell must be breaking loose so go for the gold, so to speak. When I'm in the woods I loose the plastic and put in two more hollow points.

Rifle: not really a weapon for me, as I don't hunt. Kudos to those who do.

Shotgun: Mossberg short barrel 12 gauge. Cheap, and effective. Point at the noise and shoot.


----------



## pegwinn

glockmail said:


> Since the thread title is "weapon" I'll respond with that in mind.




That line got me to thinking.  I have a real affinity towards non-firearm weapons.  I used to make knives as a hobby.  I also made a flail.  Four inch round oak ball.  Drilled thru and insert six inch sharpened spikes.  Instead of chain I used quarter inch cable fastened to the ball and to the swivel of a junked set of nunchuks.  Gave it to a friend as a gift.  Once I break down and buy a house I can get tools out of storage.  Next project will be a replica of the Klingon sword/staff seen on the tv show.


----------



## Gunny

Semper Fi said:


> I like the M1911A1 because it is an American made, powerful handgun, rich with history, what with WWII, Korea, Vietnam, and then some. That and it feels nice in my hand.
> 
> Sentimentality is not sound reasoning for choosing a weapon designed solely for self-defense.  That the design of the weapon is tried and true, and proven reliable would be a better reason.  That it fits your hand IS an excellent reason.
> 
> I prefer .45 over 9mm because of stopping power and, well, power in general. The only downside is that .45 rounds probably cost more than 9mm (I dont know, Im not old enough to buy bullets).



Actually, because the 9mm is _en vogue_, it is nore expensive than .45 ACP.  The stopping power debate has raged for years and years, with no real winner, and equally impressive stats to back up both sides of the argument.

My opinion is that the caliber needs to be correspondingly larger as the skill level diminishes.  

Don't limit yourself though.  Among others, I happen to own a Springfield Armory M1911-A1 that I customized as tuned myself before you could buy them that way out of the box.  It is second as a favorite only to a Colt Model 1873 Single Action Army (Peacemaker) in .45 Long Colt.  I also have a Browning P-35 (High Power) in 9mm and wouldn't hesitate to carry it.  

Pretty-much, what you want to do with the weapon should dictate the choice of weapon itself.


----------



## dilloduck

GunnyL said:


> Actually, because the 9mm is _en vogue_, it is nore expensive than .45 ACP.  The stopping power debate has raged for years and years, with no real winner, and equally impressive stats to back up both sides of the argument.
> 
> My opinion is that the caliber needs to be correspondingly larger as the skill level diminishes.
> 
> Don't limit yourself though.  Among others, I happen to own a Springfield Armory M1911-A1 that I customized as tuned myself before you could buy them that way out of the box.  It is second as a favorite only to a Colt Model 1873 Single Action Army (Peacemaker) in .45 Long Colt.  I also have a Browning P-35 (High Power) in 9mm and wouldn't hesitate to carry it.
> 
> Pretty-much, what you want to do with the weapon should dictate the choice of weapon itself.



Agreed---I got my cheap 9mm Ruger cause it's big, loud, scary and kills.


----------



## archangel

A Thompson 45cal(1941) with clip and drum(Just in case!)...and a S&W model 66 357mag...Thinking about getting a 500 mag revolver...it ouspeaks the 44mag ..a little expensive though!


----------



## Mr. P

I'd like to have a Glock 33.


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:


> I'd like to have a Glock 33.





unless momma says 'no way Jose'...lol...tis nice to be a old single guy..."FREEDOM"...When my budget allows I want to buy a M-14 Carbine and a 44-40 Custer era trapdoor carbine...I am old fashioned but love it!...and free from coersion...:tng:


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:


> unless momma says 'no way Jose'...lol...tis nice to be a old single guy..."FREEDOM"...When my budget allows I want to buy a M-14 Carbine and a 44-40 Custer era trapdoor carbine...I am old fashioned but love it!...and free from coersion...:tng:



When I was in ROTC we had M-14s, I'd love to own one.


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:


> When I was in ROTC we had M-14s, I'd love to own one.




then tell the MRS...'Guys just gotta have fun' a pun on the Girlie song'! If this doesn't work all I can say is go for your "Freedom" was this not a movie all the girls loved...'Mel Gibson' et al! I moved on way before this movie excited the ladies...I am a 'Happy Camper'...Go for it MR.P seek the Freedom you are looking for....time is short don't fall behind!


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:


> then tell the MRS...'Guys just gotta have fun' a pun on the Girlie song'! If this doesn't work all I can say is go for your "Freedom" was this not a movie all the girls loved...'Mel Gibson' et al! I moved on way before this movie excited the ladies...I am a 'Happy Camper'...Go for it MR.P seek the Freedom you are looking for....time is short don't fall behind!



It has nothing to do with the Mrs. Arch. I have more guns now than I need.
If I really, really, really wanted a M-14 I'd have one..Wanting one, well, it's sort of like wanting anything else I guess. I don't just buy because I want, I have to have a need..I don't, so the want is just a fantasy. I'll probaly never have one.:tng:


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:


> It has nothing to do with the Mrs. Arch. I have more guns now than I need.
> If I really, really, really wanted a M-14 I'd have one..Wanting one, well, it's sort of like wanting anything else I guess. I don't just buy because I want, I have to have a need..I don't, so the want is just a fantasy. I'll probaly never have one.:tng:





Denial being the cause of all the chaos...carry on 'chopper guy' I am free and maybe someday y'all will also be...lol...anymore jokes ya want to present...the 'seven sex' analogy...lol...I give up!:spank3: Your needs really need to be addressed with the Mrs....ya came out and now are fleeing for the shadows...whats the old saying...oh yeah "Pussy whipped"...lol:shocked:


Opp's better clarify this...I meant you came out referring to wanting to be free from marriage and all the control...not the other...'comming out' lol


----------



## Semper Fi

Mr. P said:


> It has nothing to do with the Mrs. Arch. I have more guns now than I need.
> If I really, really, really wanted a M-14 I'd have one..Wanting one, well, it's sort of like wanting anything else I guess. I don't just buy because I want, I have to have a need..I don't, so the want is just a fantasy. I'll probaly never have one.:tng:



What you could do is make it an incentive for yourself. Buy an M-14 after you lose a certain amount of weight, quit smoking, or something along those lines. That's what I do with cheeseburgers.


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:


> Denial being the cause of all the chaos...carry on 'chopper guy' I am free and maybe someday y'all will also be...lol...anymore jokes ya want to present...the 'seven sex' analogy...lol...I give up!:spank3: Your needs really need to be addressed with the Mrs....ya came out and now are fleeing for the shadows...whats the old saying...oh yeah "Pussy whipped"...lol:shocked:



Are you off your meds agian, Arch? I have no clue wtf you're talking about.


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:


> Are you off your meds agian, Arch? I have no clue wtf you're talking about.





Ya are in denial...ya start this BS then run for cover...how the hell did ya manage to graduate from 'Chopper School' anyhoo? the 'cycle' is is running amuck! Mo' rudder pressure is needed!...lol   ps: the only meds I take is asprin...cause ya are giving me a 'BS' headache...lol


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:


> Ya are in denial...ya start this BS then run for cover...how the hell did ya manage to graduate from 'Chopper School' anyhoo? the 'cycle' is is running amuck! Mo' rudder pressure is needed!...lol   ps: the only meds I take is asprin...cause ya are giving me a 'BS' headache...lol



There is no rudder on a helicopter, Arch.:funnyface


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:


> There is no rudder on a helicopter, Arch.:funnyface





Really...ya got a stick and peddles...just a matter of semantics...all is relevant...dont'cha know...lol:sleepy1:


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:


> Really...ya got a stick and peddles...just a matter of semantics...all is relevant...dont'cha know...lol:sleepy1:



Nope I don't, teach me..But remember, I have 4000+ hours in a helicopter with a commercial license.. I may be slow, but I do know what I'm talking about. It ain't semantics.


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:


> Nope I don't, teach me..But remember, I have 4000+ hours in a helicopter with a commercial license.. I may be slow, but I do know what I'm talking about. It ain't semantics.





Please enlighten me why 'Choppers' have peddles on the floor...maybe something to do with 'L' 'R'  movement....kinda sorta like rudders on fixed wing aircraft...only the prop in the rear is the rudder...please tell me I didn't flunk basic aerodynamics...lol


Back peddle all ya want...'Chopper guy'


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:


> Please enlighten me why 'Choppers' have peddles on the floor...maybe something to do with 'L' 'R'  movement....kinda sorta like rudders on fixed wing aircraft...only the prop in the rear is the rudder...please tell me I didn't flunk basic aerodynamics...lol
> 
> 
> Back peddle all ya want...'Chopper guy'



Theyre called anti-torque pedals, they control the tail rotor, without a controlable tail rotor the aircraft would spin under the main rotor opposite of the main rotor rotation.

That is the primary purpose on the ground at a hover. In flight they are used for coordinated turns ( somewhat like a rudder) and to counter the effects of added or reduced power (torgue).


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:


> Theyre called anti-torque pedals, they control the tail rotor, without a controlable tail rotor the aircraft would spin under the main rotor opposite of the main rotor rotation.
> 
> That is the primary purpose on the ground at a hover. In flight they are used for coordinated turns ( somewhat like a rudder) and to counter the effects of added or reduced power (torgue).




***sneaks in*** while the bbq heats up...ya just made my day...I love it when one admits defeat...albeit in a subtle way....yes the tail rotors control direction as do rudders...and this can be overcome if the 'main rotor' is designed as on some... to have two main rotors rotating in opposite directions...see I did not flunk aerodynamics 101...even though I am not a 'chopper guy'...wanted to be... but hey thats another story...carry on Mr.P backpeddling is fitting...lol


----------



## Kagom

onthefence said:


> I'd like to know what everybody's favorite firearm is. I'll make it easy and separate by category.
> 
> revolver
> automatic
> rifle
> shotgun
> 
> My choices:
> 
> revolver- Colt Python .357 mag
> automatic- Kimber Custom TLE II
> rifle- Remington 700 BDL custom, chambered in 30-06
> shotgun- Remington 870 Wingmaster
> 
> These are my favorites. The only one I don't own is the Python.


I don't have anything specific, but I am fond of the standard issue Baretta 9mm as well as Lugers.


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:


> ***sneaks in*** while the bbq heats up...ya just made my day...I love it when one admits defeat...albeit in a subtle way....yes the tail rotors control direction as do rudders...and this can be overcome if the 'main rotor' is designed as on some... to have two main rotors rotating in opposite directions...see I did not flunk aerodynamics 101...even though I am not a 'chopper guy'...wanted to be... but hey thats another story...carry on Mr.P backpeddling is fitting...lol



Arch, you're making a fool of yer self again. You never had rotory wing aerodynamics 101, that's obvious.


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:


> Arch, you're making a fool of yer self again. You never had rotory wing aerodynamics 101, that's obvious.





And you know this for a fact?...humm never mind it is irrelevant...as I was right and you were wrong...please if ya must backpeddle at least admit defeat...lol


For the record I completed aerodynamics in fixed wing..however the principle of flight controls are the same...:happy2:


----------



## pegwinn

Since y'all are talking helos as a weapon system (means we are on topic) I will vote for the Cobra (nostalgia) and the Apache (just awesome).


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:


> *And you know this for a fact?*...humm never mind it is irrelevant...as I was right and you were wrong...please if ya must backpeddle at least admit defeat...lol
> 
> 
> For the record I completed aerodynamics in fixed wing..however the principle of flight controls are the same...:happy2:



Yes, I do know, and we were not talking "principle of flight controls" that's a whole different subject. I beleive aerodynamics was your subject presented as rudder pedels. Get with it Arch, aerodynamics or flight controls?

We can talk transverse follow, translating tendency, lift vs drag, P factor or many many other aerodynamic subjects if ya want, just stay on topic. K?


----------



## Mr. P

pegwinn said:


> Since y'all are talking helos as a weapon system (means we are on topic) I will vote for the Cobra (nostalgia) and the Apache (just awesome).



I'll tell ya peg..You never want one targeting you. I'm sure you know that already. 

Nostalgia? check out the pic I posted in the Military section.


----------



## archangel

pegwinn said:


> Since y'all are talking helos as a weapon system (means we are on topic) I will vote for the Cobra (nostalgia) and the Apache (just awesome).





Must agree...albeit these were after my time...did mine in the Huey UH1B et al..
only weapon systems were the door gunner and latter some rockets...lol...of course ya could spit and throw rocks or whatever ya could get your hands on!:teeth:


----------



## archangel

Mr. P said:


> Yes, I do know, and we were not talking "principle of flight controls" that's a whole different subject. I beleive aerodynamics was your subject presented as rudder pedels. Get with it Arch, aerodynamics or flight controls?
> 
> We can talk transverse follow, translating tendency, lift vs drag, P factor or many many other aerodynamic subjects if ya want, just stay on topic. K?



'K' thats cute...we were talking pitch and yaw etc...flight controls...part of aerodynamics... now I will concede as ya can't seem to grasp the debate and concede that you were wrong...so I will accept responsibility to end this...even though we both know I was right...lol:talk2:


----------



## Mr. P

archangel said:


> 'K' thats cute...we were talking pitch and yaw etc...flight controls...part of aerodynamics... now I will concede as ya can't seem to grasp the debate and concede that you were wrong...so I will accept responsibility to end this...even though we both know I was right...lol:talk2:



Whatever,Arch.


----------



## Bullypulpit

My preferred weapon is an Emerson Combat Kerambit for its concealability and ease of deployment from a front pocket.

Favorite handgun: Berretta 90-Two .40 S&W

Favorite rifle: Remington Model 700 .270 glass bedded claro walnut stock.

Favorite shotgun: My Grandfather's Browning "Sweet 16"


----------



## Mr. P

Bullypulpit said:


> My preferred weapon is an Emerson Combat Kerambit for its concealability and ease of deployment from a front pocket.
> 
> Favorite handgun: Berretta 90-Two .40 S&W
> 
> Favorite rifle: Remington Model 700 .270 glass bedded claro walnut stock.
> 
> : My Grandfather's *Browning "Sweet 16"*



Haven't heard that for years!


----------



## Bullypulpit

Mr. P said:


> Haven't heard that for years!



Had to have the butt-stock replaced as it had split from years of use. Don't use it or the rifle much as I don't hunt anymore. I work the pistol out at the shooting range on a regular basis though.


----------



## Mr. P

Bullypulpit said:


> Had to have the butt-stock replaced as it had split from years of use. *Don't use it or the rifle much as I don't hunt anymore.* I work the pistol out at the shooting range on a regular basis though.



Same here. Its become very difficult to find a place to hunt here unless you are a member of a club. Clubs have become a problem IMO, They have most of the hunting land tied up with an exclusive lease. What makes this a problem is most people cant hunt anymore which has resulted in a deer population explosion and a reduction in hunting license sales. Deer vs car has increased most every year.
Ill admit I have lost interest in deer hunting though, and dont miss being wet and cold one bit. *Id love to find a place to quail hunt though.*


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:


> Same here. Its become very difficult to find a place to hunt here unless you are a member of a club. Clubs have become a problem IMO, They have most of the hunting land tied up with an exclusive lease. What makes this a problem is most people cant hunt anymore which has resulted in a deer population explosion and a reduction in hunting license sales. Deer vs car has increased most every year.
> Ill admit I have lost interest in deer hunting though, and dont miss being wet and cold one bit. *Id love to find a place to quail hunt though.*



Same thing is happening here--you basically have to know someone to hunt and deer vs car is rising fast. Lots of work involved after killing one too. Birds are easier.


----------



## Abbey Normal

My favorite weapon is the rifle my husband's great, great great (etc.), grandfather used in the Revolutionary War. It hangs on my FIL's wall, appears to be about 70" long, complete with bayonet. He was only 14 when he joined the Massachusetts regiment. Just looking at that weapon makes you magine the courage that took. Honestly, I don't know how he even could wield such a long weapon.


----------



## Bullypulpit

Mr. P said:


> Same here. Its become very difficult to find a place to hunt here unless you are a member of a club. Clubs have become a problem IMO, They have most of the hunting land tied up with an exclusive lease. What makes this a problem is most people cant hunt anymore which has resulted in a deer population explosion and a reduction in hunting license sales. Deer vs car has increased most every year.
> Ill admit I have lost interest in deer hunting though, and dont miss being wet and cold one bit. *Id love to find a place to quail hunt though.*



I miss being out in the woods before dawn. I would sit on a ridge overlooking a flat and pine thicket the white-tails loved. Sometimes, it was just worth it to watch the sun come up. The occaisional buck for the freezer was just gravy.


----------



## Mr. P

Bullypulpit said:


> I miss being out in the woods before dawn. I would sit on a ridge overlooking a flat and pine thicket the white-tails loved. Sometimes, it was just worth it to watch the sun come up. The occaisional buck for the freezer was just gravy.



I know exactly what you mean...I liked the total silence and stillness  just before sunrise too.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:


> I know exactly what you mean...I liked the total silence and stillness  just before sunrise too.



Agreed---some of the most peaceful times in my life. In fact I may do it this year with a camera. As far as I know that's still legal.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:


> Agreed---some of the most peaceful times in my life. In fact I may do it this year with a camera. As far as I know that's still legal.



Oh yes, very peaceful! There was a time in my life that Id venture into the woods for nothing more than the peace and tranquility that it provided. Its good medicine if you listen. I have a love for nature thats bone deep.


----------



## Citizen

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'd like to know what everybody's favorite firearm is. I'll make it easy and separate by category.
> 
> revolver
> automatic
> rifle
> shotgun
> My choices:
> 
> revolver-Colt Python .357 mag
> automatic- Kimber Custom TLE II
> rifle- Remington 700 BDL custom, chambered in 30-06
> shotgun- Remington 870 Wingmaster
> 
> These are my favorites. The only one I don't own is the Python.



revolver - shore barreled S&W model 66, .357 mag
automatic  - Springfield .45
rifle - 45/70 Sharps
shotgun - 12 ga Winchester model 12 duck gun made in 1937

The Sharps is the  only one I shoot in competition.


----------



## Citizen

archangel said:


> A Thompson 45cal(1941) with clip and drum(Just in case!)...and a S&W model 66 357mag...Thinking about getting a 500 mag revolver...it ouspeaks the 44mag ..a little expensive though!



At my age my S&W 44mag with a 6" barrel starts my rist hurting after about 18 to 24 rounds, so I will pass on the 500 mag.

Also, there is nothing I shoot that the 44mag will not handle.


----------



## strollingbones

my viper tongue


----------



## Citizen

Mr. P said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed---some of the most peaceful times in my life. In fact I may do it this year with a camera. As far as I know that's still legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, very peaceful! There was a time in my life that Id venture into the woods for nothing more than the peace and tranquility that it provided. Its good medicine if you listen. I have a love for nature thats bone deep.
Click to expand...


Ever notice how after about 20 to 30 minutes all the woodland criters seem to forget you are even there and go about their normal business?

It is also quite soothing to the soul, almost as much as a thousand miles of white line.


----------



## hjmick

Revolver - my Ruger .357 KGP161

Auto - my Colt .45 1911

Rifle - Don't have a preference as of yet, though I will be looking and testing soon.

Shotgun - I like a stagecoach shotgun, hammered side by side. Sadly, I don't have one, yet.


----------



## KittenKoder

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'd like to know what everybody's favorite firearm is. I'll make it easy and separate by category.
> 
> revolver
> automatic
> rifle
> shotgun
> 
> My choices:
> 
> revolver- Colt Python .357 mag
> automatic- Kimber Custom TLE II
> rifle- Remington 700 BDL custom, chambered in 30-06
> shotgun- Remington 870 Wingmaster
> 
> These are my favorites. The only one I don't own is the Python.



I prefer knives and bows ... just me. For sport, it's crossbow (mini), for anything else it's knives ... one long, two short, and at least 5 throwing.

... is it messed up that I like blades so much?


----------



## brewerboy

I'm a big fan of the Colt .45 (and two zig zags)
My father had a spanish made Llama .45 that wasnt too shabby.

I dont currently have my FOID card (2 weeks or so away, oh yeah!) so the .45s are being held by one o' my bros.

After I get my FOID, I'll be looking into rifles.

I'm a big fan of 12 guages when it comes to shotguns.


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> Mr. P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Its become very difficult to find a place to hunt here unless you are a member of a club. Clubs have become a problem IMO, They have most of the hunting land tied up with an exclusive lease. What makes this a problem is most people cant hunt anymore which has resulted in a deer population explosion and a reduction in hunting license sales. Deer vs car has increased most every year.
> Ill admit I have lost interest in deer hunting though, and dont miss being wet and cold one bit. *Id love to find a place to quail hunt though.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing is happening here--you basically have to know someone to hunt and deer vs car is rising fast. Lots of work involved after killing one too. Birds are easier.
Click to expand...



Hmmm.... Maybe you guys should come to Jersey....
New Jersey Public Hunting Land Available


----------



## editec

I'm fond of taking people down with lethal sarcasm.


----------



## JW Frogen

My sarcasim has not had an orgasim in some time.

Are you in an open sarcastic relationship?


----------



## DamnYankee

editec said:


> I'm fond of taking people down with lethal sarcasm.





JW Frogen said:


> My sarcasim has not had an orgasim in some time.
> 
> Are you in an open sarcastic relationship?



You up for a threesome?


----------



## JW Frogen

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fond of taking people down with lethal sarcasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sarcasim has not had an orgasim in some time.
> 
> Are you in an open sarcastic relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You up for a threesome?
Click to expand...


 It all depends on what part of the sandwhich you want me to be.


----------



## DamnYankee

JW Frogen said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fond of taking people down with lethal sarcasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sarcasim has not had an orgasim in some time.
> 
> Are you in an open sarcastic relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You up for a threesome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It all depends on what part of the sandwhich you want me to be.
Click to expand...



Not *that* open?  <chuckle>


----------



## JW Frogen

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You up for a threesome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on what part of the sandwhich you want me to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not *that* open?  <chuckle>
Click to expand...


I am willing to be open, not filling. I am Christian-Hobbisan in this regard, it is better to give than receive.


----------



## JW Frogen

Which brings this thread back full circle and my favorate weapon.


----------



## DamnYankee

JW Frogen said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on what part of the sandwhich you want me to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not *that* open?  <chuckle>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am willing to be open, not filling. I am Christian-Hobbisan in this regard, it is better to give than receive.
Click to expand...




JW Frogen said:


> Which brings this thread back full circle and my favorate weapon.



And you thought that I was deflecting from that?  Hmmm.... And MountainMan said *I* had a dirty mind....


----------



## JW Frogen

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> And you thought that I was deflecting from that?  Hmmm.... And MountainMan said *I* had a dirty mind....




My mother tried and tried to deflect me from my that. As most mothers do (except maybe Charles Manson's mother, or perhaps Doctor Seuss' mother masterbation man I am), but what young man, or even older man, can resist the urge to play with his favorate weapon?


----------



## DamnYankee

JW Frogen said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought that I was deflecting from that?  Hmmm.... And MountainMan said *I* had a dirty mind....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother tried and tried to deflect me from my that. As most mothers do (except maybe Charles Manson's mother, or perhaps Doctor Seuss' mother masterbation man I am), but what young man, or even older man, can resist the urge to play with his favorate weapon?
Click to expand...



None that I have come in contact with....


----------



## JW Frogen

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> None that I have come in contact with....





"Read Marcus Aurelius. Of each particular thing ask: what is it in itself? What is its nature?"


----------



## strollingbones

sawed off shotgun.....you know the type that have been declared wmd......a vermit 22 rifle....and a pump   

i dont know the kinds the mother fuckers dont need to be called darlin...they just need to fire when ask to


----------



## JW Frogen

strollingbones said:


> sawed off shotgun




Sorry to hear that.


----------



## DamnYankee

JW Frogen said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None that I have come in contact with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Read Marcus Aurelius. Of each particular thing ask: what is it in itself? What is its nature?"
Click to expand...



Reading is sooooo fundamental....


----------



## JW Frogen

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> [
> Reading is sooooo fundamental....



"All good things to those who wait."


----------



## keee keee

pistol ruger 357
riflle Ruger model 77 7mm rem mag
shotgun rem 870 express pump or browning auto5
CSA kodiak inline blackpowder
All great guns counting the days for deer season. running low on steaks and burger meat from last year!!!


----------



## Missourian

keee keee said:


> pistol ruger 357
> riflle Ruger model 77 7mm rem mag
> shotgun rem 870 express pump or browning auto5
> CSA kodiak inline blackpowder
> All great guns counting the days for deer season. running low on steaks and burger meat from last year!!!


 

A Ruger Man, good for you. * 

The lions share of my firearms are Rugers. 

I soooo want a Ruger No. 1 in .243 but I just can't justify an $1100 outlay for a single shot....yet.







Ruger No. 1 *Single Shot*Rifles

.
.
.
.
.
I am also looking at the Ruger LCP .380 to replace the Star BKM 9mm I carry now. The Star is just too bulky for summertime.


Ruger LCP: .380 Auto*Centerfire Autoloading*Pistol (LCP) Overview


* (I'm assuming here, although I've been shooting and hunting with some crack-shot females).​


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Beretta 92 FS and AR15.  I love my 9mm. Sweet gun.


----------



## Missourian

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Beretta 92 FS and AR15. I love my 9mm. Sweet gun.


 

If you like the AR-15, check out this episode of "Deadliest Warrior" from Spike Network.

They put the M-16 up against the AK-47 and the M-16 comes out on top.

Green Beret vs. Spetsnaz

I love that show, there are 5 or six episodes online at Spike.com

I love my AR-15, too.






If we're lucky, CrimsonWhite will show off what he's done to his M4.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-outdoors/65444-my-new-acquisition.html#post928492


----------



## PixieStix

Mr. P said:


> archangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denial being the cause of all the chaos...carry on 'chopper guy' I am free and maybe someday y'all will also be...lol...anymore jokes ya want to present...the 'seven sex' analogy...lol...I give up!:spank3: Your needs really need to be addressed with the Mrs....ya came out and now are fleeing for the shadows...whats the old saying...oh yeah "Pussy whipped"...lol:shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you off your meds agian, Arch? I have no clue wtf you're talking about.
Click to expand...

 

Love your sigline


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Missourian said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beretta 92 FS and AR15. I love my 9mm. Sweet gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the AR-15, check out this episode of "Deadliest Warrior" from Spike Network.
> 
> They put the M-16 up against the AK-47 and the M-16 comes out on top.
> 
> Green Beret vs. Spetsnaz
> 
> I love that show, there are 5 or six episodes online at Spike.com
> 
> I love my AR-15, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we're lucky, CrimsonWhite will show off what he's done to his M4.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-outdoors/65444-my-new-acquisition.html#post928492
Click to expand...


I saw that episode.  The Green Berets did a great job.


----------



## Old Rocks

Well, let's see. The guns I actually enjoy shooting for fun. A pair of 1858 replica .44 Remington revolvers. A TC Hawken .50 muzzle loader. As much a peice of decorative furniture as a gun. 

The gun I have with which I have gotten the most game? A .250 Savage, model 99e. Handloaded, 117 grain, standard powder load. 

The rifle I have that I would choose for long terms survival, if I only had the choice of one. A Mossberg 640KD .22 magnum. The ammunition weighs very little, and that gun is a nail driver out to 200 yards.

Shotgun? Well, I have one, a single shot 12, chambered for 3" magnum shells, 36" barrel, full choke. It weighs about 3 lbs, and I only use magnums for geese. Nothing smaller is worth the pain. Used to hunt pidgeon and grouse with low base. Haven't shot it in years. Another thing that will change shortly.


----------



## editec

I like throwing cutting blades when sarcasm and irony aren't deadly enough.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I carry a FN 57 and a coldsteel sword cane. I like them both  a lot .
The cane is a visual deterrent .


----------



## Fatality

Product: Model M&P15 Rifle

bought a walther PPK for my wife


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Fatality said:


> Product: Model M&P15 Rifle



Not suitable for conceal carry now is that ?


----------



## RadiomanATL

My favorite weapon is Chuck Norris. I always keep one in my pocket at all times.


----------



## Fatality

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> Product: Model M&P15 Rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not suitable for conceal carry now is that ?
Click to expand...


requires baggy pants


----------



## WillowTree

I don't know a whole lot about guns. but of the ones we own my favorite is a Taurus revolver. It shoots 410 shotgun shells and 45 caliber bullets, you can mix and match too.


----------



## xotoxi

When hunting yak, I prefer to use mind bullets.


----------



## Ringel05

Semi auto handguns:
Love CZs.  Have a CZ52 & a CZ82
Revolver:
Taurus 357, S&W 38 special
Assualt rifles:
M5 & MP44
Rifles:
M1, M14, AR15 G33-40, Enfield Mark1 - 4
Submachine:
PPS 43, mp40
Light Machine gun:
MG42, MG34
Heavy Machine gun:
Ma duce


----------



## eots

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'd like to know what everybody's favorite firearm is. I'll make it easy and separate by category.
> 
> revolver
> automatic
> rifle
> shotgun
> 
> My choices:
> 
> revolver- Colt Python .357 mag
> automatic- Kimber Custom TLE II
> rifle- Remington 700 BDL custom, chambered in 30-06
> shotgun- Remington 870 Wingmaster
> 
> These are my favorites. The only one I don't own is the Python.




my favorite weapon was a 1950s ceramic poodle lamp... 2 years ago I awoke to find 2 intruders in my home when confronted they attacked and fractured one of my ribs..I grabbed my poodle lamp and knocked out the biggest of the 2 then slashed the face and eye of the second one with the broken shard i was left with in my hand...the guy that got cut escaped but i sat on the other until the cops came and arrested him...they found the other one at the hospital getting stitches...they received a years probation...no fine..no jail time..but a record for breaking in and assault..oh ya and they had to attend narcotics anonymous for the probation period once a week


----------



## JW Frogen

I once killed a psychopath with a sharp pun.


----------



## keee keee

Loaded and ready my favorite kind of weapon!!!!


----------



## Douger

Early Redhawk 44
Browning high power
M1A National Match or a 700 bolt
Mossberg 500

Those are guns I seldom had to repair.....unless some idiot with a book tried to be a gunsmith.


----------



## Paulie

My favorite weapon is the new H1N1 vaccine that's about to hit the market.


----------



## The Rabbi

Revolver: Smith Model 19 snub
Semi: Glock 29 10mm or SIG P220
Rifle: That's a toughie.  I just picked up a Rem 700 in .243 but I haven't shot it yet. Really it's the AR-15 platform, most popular rifle in AMerica
Shotgun: I've got a Browning XS Skeet that's pretty nice.  Depends on what I'm doing.

The Python is one of the most over-rated firearms.  I own one.
The 1911 is probably the most over rated firearm.  I've seen many of them hiccup at matches.  They're ok range/game guns but I sure wouldn't trust my life to one  And Kimbers are real pretty and all but have serious durability issues.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I love my M1 Carbine. I like my M1 Garand. I am partial to Taurus or Beretta 9mm. Don't much like Shotguns.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I have quite a few guns but my favorites are these:
Revolver:  S&W .357 and Ruger Blackhawk .44 cal
Automatic:  1911 Colt .45
Rifle:  Remington Model 701 .223 with 10 X scope.  Really great, flat shooting rifle.
Shotgun:  Fox .410 double barrel (rabbits and fuzzy tailed tree climbers) and Browning Light 12


----------



## Dis

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'd like to know what everybody's favorite firearm is. I'll make it easy and separate by category.
> 
> revolver
> automatic
> rifle
> shotgun
> 
> My choices:
> 
> revolver- Colt Python .357 mag
> automatic- Kimber Custom TLE II
> rifle- Remington 700 BDL custom, chambered in 30-06
> shotgun- Remington 870 Wingmaster
> 
> These are my favorites. The only one I don't own is the Python.



My tongue, apparently.. When pissed, I'm told it cuts deeper than any knife, and fires quicker than any gun.


----------



## GHook93

Does my penis count? Its fucking deadly!


----------



## Dis

GHook93 said:


> Does my penis count? Its fucking deadly!



Only because you're not meant to bend yourself in half like that for extended periods of time..


----------



## GHook93

Dis said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does my penis count? Its fucking deadly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because you're not meant to bend yourself in half like that for extended periods of time..
Click to expand...


Maybe I'm dense but I don't get your dig!


----------



## Dis

GHook93 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does my penis count? Its fucking deadly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because you're not meant to bend yourself in half like that for extended periods of time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm dense but I don't get your dig!
Click to expand...


Come up for air.. Eventually it'll seep in.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I promised myself that in the event ObamaCare passes I would buy an AK-47 and a 75 round clip


----------



## blu

CrusaderFrank said:


> I promised myself that in the event ObamaCare passes I would buy an AK-47 and a 75 round clip



I don't see the connection. celebratory fire?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

blu said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promised myself that in the event ObamaCare passes I would buy an AK-47 and a 75 round clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the connection. celebratory fire?
Click to expand...


Nope. Not celebratory. Just good to know I have it


----------



## blu

CrusaderFrank said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promised myself that in the event ObamaCare passes I would buy an AK-47 and a 75 round clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the connection. celebratory fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Not celebratory. Just good to know I have it
Click to expand...


ok then... it just seems very random.


----------



## Ringel05

GHook93 said:


> Does my penis count? Its fucking deadly!



Gnats beware!!


----------



## xsited1

United States Constitution


----------



## Fatality

ghook93 said:


> does my penis count? Its fucking deadly!



aids?


----------



## Oddball

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'd like to know what everybody's favorite firearm is. I'll make it easy and separate by category.
> 
> revolver
> automatic
> rifle
> shotgun


None
1911
M-1 Garand
Mossberg 500


----------



## Old Rocks

CrusaderFrank said:


> I promised myself that in the event ObamaCare passes I would buy an AK-47 and a 75 round clip



And do what?


----------

